
Ask HN: What can I bring to a Blockchain startup if I'm not a developer? - mthwsjc_
I work in financial services (I&#x27;m an accountant), where I&#x27;m convinced blockchains are the future. I feel like my experience should be relevant here, but all the positions I find are for developers. How could I break into this nascent industry?
======
tenzo
Start by diving deeper into how blockchain technology works. Having a better
understanding, will allow you to conceptualise how it can be used in an
industry where you have strong domain expertise

Developers may be able to build the technology, but if they don't have a
strong understanding of its application for 'industry X' then I'm sure you can
somehow fill that gap.

E.g. Auditing is a common example used of an industry that can be completely
changed through the use of blockchain. But I'm pretty sure these developers
would need to work with people who have experience with auditing and what it
entails - just as auditors would need to understand how blockchain works

~~~
mthwsjc_
you're right, of course. I should settle down and learn some fundamentals. I'm
reading through [https://www.igvita.com/2014/05/05/minimum-viable-block-
chain...](https://www.igvita.com/2014/05/05/minimum-viable-block-chain/) at
the moment, and for sure it will help. Thanks :)

------
brudgers
I don't believe I'm saying this but, start a company. Knowledge of how
companies are assembled is one of the things that accountants bring to the
table. Maybe it's not a startup in the sense of possibly growing to a billion
dollars in monthly recurring revenue. But if blockchains are the future, then
there is an opportunity for a business that resells and integrates the
technology.

Realistically, most developers probably don't have the chops to have a
reasonable chance of success programming down at the nuts and bolts level of
the blockchain. It's cryptography and distributed consensus algorithms and
they are brutally hard to invent right.

Good luck.

~~~
mthwsjc_
thats a good point, thanks. I don't know exactly where to go from here but
your perspective has got me thinking.

